# Local Authority Emp and i am wondering is it worth my while joining a union now?



## Holtend82 (25 Feb 2009)

I work in a Local Authority and i am wondering is it worth my while joining a union now. A number of union (impact) representitives has been asking me to join of late and i am thinking it might be a good time. I have also heard today of a strike being held on the 30th of March ?
Does anyone have advice ?


----------



## csirl (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

Joining a union costs money - usually a percentage of salary. Its up to you to decide whether or not it is worth the money. 

I would guess that a public sector employer would not be likely to abuse employment law etc., and they didnt seem to have any clout when it came to the pension levy, so I'm not sure what benefit a public sector worker gets from being in a union. Anyone enlighten us?


----------



## Padraigb (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

I doubt if you will get much help here. Those who are pro-union (I think a minority) are likely to encourage you to join; those who are anti-union are likely to say that there is never a good time to join.


----------



## Holtend82 (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

Well with the 30th of March "strike" being discussed i could not pass the picket line, i would be branded for life. Also i was ever bullied etc at work the union would be very good for support. They are the only advantages i can think of. I think the cost is like 0.9% of your gross  wage and there is a €60 tax credit one can claim for being a union member.


----------



## PaddyW (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

Who says you can not pass the picket line if you are not in a union? It is your right to pass the picket line if you so wish. And from what I read in another post on here somewhere, you won't be branded?


----------



## Holtend82 (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

From what i have heard passing a picket line is a big no no. Has anyone had an experience of passing a line ? etc ?


----------



## z103 (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*



> They are the only advantages i can think of.


Pay up or you'll be 'branded for life' for crossing picket lines. Sounds very much like extortion to me.


----------



## Ryang (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

Holtend:

You definately won't get much support on this forum if you decide to join a Trade Union.

This forum tends to encourage comment from the far right of the Progressive Democrat line.

The benefits of Trade Unionism are not as great as they once were.  This is the net effect of Trade Unionism in the first place.  However there are still many benefits that be found.  The solidarity of others is one of the greatest benefits.  

In these very difficult times you can be gauranteed, especially in this country, that employers will do their best to take advantage of workers, to scapegoat workers and to welch on their legal and moral obligations.  You can witness some of this in the Pension morass that a lot of Private sector pensions find themselves in at the moment.

However a lot of Unions are manned by those who have nurtured at the breast of Government for the past two decades.  There is a huge divide between the ordinary worker and the leaders of the Trade Unions.


----------



## csirl (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

I think Ryang's post, particularly the final paragraph, is enough to convince anyone never to join a Union, so we should close the thread?


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*



csirl said:


> i think ryang's post, particularly the final paragraph, is enough to convince anyone never to join a union, so we should close the thread?


 
+1


----------



## PaddyW (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

All I can say is, My God.


----------



## Holtend82 (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

Am...ok thats, esp Ryang, your have very strong views on the subject which is fair enough.


----------



## ajapale (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: Member of a union ?*

Moved from  to Work

Please post in the correct forum.

Posters, please stick to the topic in the OP's question.
aj


----------



## shipibo (25 Feb 2009)

Holtend82 said:


> I work in a Local Authority and i am wondering is it worth my while joining a union now. A number of union (impact) representitives has been asking me to join of late and i am thinking it might be a good time. I have also heard today of a strike being held on the 30th of March ?
> Does anyone have advice ?




Ask them services they can offer.

If weight of numbers in your job, they can offer negotiations on redundancy packages etc ...

Have to agree with previous posters, Union leaders need to have a good look at themselves before talking about "the workers"


----------



## michaelm (25 Feb 2009)

Holtend82 said:


> Does anyone have advice ?


I would join.  In your position I would view it as a necessary evil.  Local Authorities will look to get rid of staff.  Contract staff are goners and I imagine that non-union staff will be more vulnerable than union members.  I view membership like an insurance policy.


----------



## Padraigb (25 Feb 2009)

michaelm said:


> I would join.  In your position I would view it as a necessary evil.  Local Authorities will look to get rid of staff.  Contract staff are goners and I imagine that non-union staff will be more vulnerable than union members.  I view membership like an insurance policy.



There is no reasonable way that any employer can use union membership or non-membership as a criterion for deciding who to make redundant. And certainly no legal way.


----------



## TheRed (25 Feb 2009)

I joined union 2 month ago because this is the time when you need a union's protection.  I was concerned about public sector job cuts. 
I do not agree with the strike on March 30 and will not be partaking. I know some members of impact here are considering quitting the union because they don't think they're getting value for their contributions. 
I also heard that management/hr will scope membership of unions in determining what sections to make personal cuts and this would not surprise me, regardless of the legalities.
Personally I think it safer to be a member.


----------



## Padraigb (25 Feb 2009)

TheRed said:


> I joined union 2 month ago because this is the time when you need a union's protection.  I was concerned about public sector job cuts.
> I do not agree with the strike on March 30 and will not be partaking. I know some members of impact here are considering quitting the union because they don't think they're getting value for their contributions.



If you have a fundamental disagreement with the policy of your union, then it is right to resign your membership. If you refuse to take part in a strike decided on by a properly-conducted ballot, the union's rules will almost certainly give it the right to expel you from membership -- a right they would probably exercise.



> I also heard that management/hr will scope membership of unions in determining what sections to make personal cuts and this would not surprise me, regardless of the legalities.



In the public sector: not a snowball's chance. They might do stupid things, but nothing quite that stupid.



> Personally I think it safer to be a member.



If you're in, you're in. For better and for worse. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## csirl (25 Feb 2009)

Sometimes union membership can work against you. Its well known that a lot of employers will single out union activists for redundancy as they want to get rid of them.


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2009)

michaelm said:


> I view membership like an insurance policy.


 
I would view it as more like a protection racket.


----------



## michaelm (25 Feb 2009)

csirl said:


> Sometimes union membership can work against you. Its well known that a lot of employers will single out union activists for redundancy as they want to get rid of them.


Private employers maybe.  We're talking about a local authority here.





Caveat said:


> I would view it as more like a protection racket.


I wouldn't disagree with that, it's a matter of perception perhaps.


----------



## TSThomas (25 Feb 2009)

If you decide to join the cost will be offset to some degree by the fact you can claim a Tax Credit for your Trade Union Subscription.

You'll be hear all night if you bother reading the Pro's / Con's.


----------



## Complainer (25 Feb 2009)

There is some international evidence of rising union membership;

http://www.cepr.net/index.php/data-...ionization-raises-overall-rate-again-in-2008/

[broken link removed]

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/26/us/26labor.html

Joining the union will ensure that you're not left on your own if you find yourself facing serious HR issues. While many local authorities are good employers, they will operate within the restrictions placed on them by Govt.


----------



## Holtend82 (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks very much, i think i just better join up !!
Better safe than sorry !!


----------



## shipibo (26 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> I would view it as more like a protection racket.




How so ?? , the days of closed shop are long gone.

What point are you trying to make ??


----------

